# Cranbrook Video



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Deer are really cute right?


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I watched the first 30 seconds of this.....did the whole copy and paste thisng to my wife's email 'cause she would think it was cute (with the cat and fawn...).....then watched the rest.

Needless to say I had to go into her email and erase it. 

Yikes......that's brutal.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

It was funny in a way, but that doe can kick some @ss! Girls eh?

thanks for posting Russ


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

have to like people that let there pets roam free. Ok course the people how were doing the vid did nothing to help. lets screem, damn keep the vid running


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

*OOOuch!!*

Feelin pretty bad for the old sheep dog, he did't see that one coming!! Mind you the neighbours whose yard he was crapping in probably had a different take on things! Still not cool to see the family pet getting the hoove beat down in the streets! With thriving deer populations in the city I am guess this type of turf war between critters is bound to be more common. Maybe they should suppliment the old neighbourhood watch program with a neighbourhood bowhunter in a tree.... take out perverts and violent deer when needed!!


----------



## Bchunter3006 (Apr 27, 2010)

Don't mess with East Kootenay does, and if your gonna, just stick em with somethin sharp.


----------

